# How to use 6v power supply to trigger 12v relay?



## TimB

I'm trying to add a 12v battery to my grandsons ride-in car to make it a little faster. It has a remote control feature and I don't want to risk simply adding a 12v battery to it.
My idea is to use the 6v power supply that goes to the motor to instead trigger a relay to allow the 12v battery to run the motor (leaving all factory controls on 6v). 
I can't seem to find what I need via Google search. Maybe I'm overthinking this or else it's because I'm so tired from 10 straight 9 hr. work days.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Something tells me bad things may happen if you put 12V to that motor. How long would your car starter last if you put 24V to it?


----------



## TimB

Surprisingly it's done all the time. The motors hold up pretty well. It's the remote control (and the engine sounds, horn, etc.) that folks tend to have problems with if converting straight to 12v battery. Retaining the remote would be nice as he's only 2 and hasn't gotten driving down yet.


----------



## TimB

Gettin' old is for the birds.  I finally figured it out- guess I was more tired than I realized and was stuck in 12v land.  Finally occurred to me to just use a 6v relay. Doh!!! :ignore:


----------



## LincTex

Some 12 volt relays will energize easily with only 6 volts. They do have a pretty good size electromagnetic in there, ya know. 

You can also use a small dedicated 6 volt SLA battery that is for the horn, sounds, etc. only.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Would a voltage regulator from 12v to 6v work?


----------



## zombieresponder

voltage transformer?


----------



## TimB

LincTex said:


> Some 12 volt relays will energize easily with only 6 volts. They do have a pretty good size electromagnetic in there, ya know.
> 
> You can also use a small dedicated 6 volt SLA battery that is for the horn, sounds, etc. only.


My first thought was to use a cheapo 12v relay. Bought several from different sources (WallyWorld, parts house, etc.- all made in China, of course) but none of them would energize off the 6v supply. :gaah: If I hadn't wanted them to, they all would have. 
Ordered a 6v relay off Amazon and guess what one of the first reviews was? Guy used them regularly to customize childs ride-in vehicles. :2thumb:


----------



## Tirediron

ZoomZoom said:


> Something tells me bad things may happen if you put 12V to that motor. How long would your car starter last if you put 24V to it?


A long time, 6V starters get 12V fed to them for years in 12v converted tractors, however in constant use they would get hot quicker.


----------



## Sam33

TimB said:


> My first thought was to use a cheapo 12v relay. Bought several from different sources (WallyWorld, parts house, etc.- all made in China, of course) but none of them would energize off the 6v supply. :gaah: If I hadn't wanted them to, they all would have.
> Ordered a 6v relay off Amazon and guess what one of the first reviews was? Guy used them regularly to customize childs ride-in vehicles. :2thumb:


Hey TimB,

So what happens when the car is put in _reverse_?

Thanks,


----------



## tmttactical

Okay we have a new post from a new member on a 2 year old thread. I am sure that is going to move right along. Of course he probably had to read the archives to find anything to post about.


----------



## Sam33

I just got a ride-on car for my nephew and I wanted to know how to make it faster. When I googled it.....one of the results was this thread.


----------



## LincTex

Sam33 said:


> I just got a ride-on car for my nephew and I wanted to know how to make it faster. When I googled it.....one of the results was this thread.


Interesting!!


----------

